# Sites in North/Mid Wales, any suggestion?



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

Like to spend a week during beginning of Aug around North/Mid Wales, the starting point is Cumbria and like to stay in 3 sites, so far I have come up the following 3 sites, like to hear any feedback if anybody been to these sites, better still if other suggestion made, here are the 3 sites: 

Beddgelert - Forest commission site 
Morfa Bychan near Aberystwyth 
Pen-Y-Bont near Bala 


Gasper


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

Beddgelert - Forest commission site 

Beautiful site and area, stunning view from outside site, enclosed inside due to trees. TV can be "iffy", satellite-forget it! 
Gets VERY busy at w/e with walkers/hikers/mountain bikers. Good log cabin loo block. 25ft (i think) limit. Go right to the back end, it's a bit more open and more peacefull and has direct access to hills.


Morfa Bychan near Aberystwyth 
Good beach, Black Rock Sands campsite (right on beach) VERY expensive for what it is and packed with "scallies" with jet ski's. Come back from the beach 1/2mile and there is a trout farm with camping. Much quieter, cheaper tho' limited facilities.

Pen-Y-Bont near Bala 
Nice site, all grass last time I was there, also VERY busy not cheap direct access to lake.

Depending on your preferences, don't let my seeming obsesion with the word BUSY put you off. All 3 sites are in stunning areas, all have 2 or 3 other options (campsites) in those areas and all are VERY worth visiting.
..........it's just that WE prefer quiet CL's.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

The Camping and Caravan Club have an attractive site at Rhandirmwyn . Further up the same road are two more CL's. Even further up the road are some wonderful viewpoints in the Lynne Brianne area. Couple of wild camping places too. Brecon is an attractive area too, many CL's/CS's from both major clubs, most with basic shower and tiolet blocks.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

There are quite a few sites at Morfa Bachan, including Greenacres which is a Haven site, they do tourers, it depends if you want a site with everything going on or something more quiet, stayed at Greenacres and the one accross the road, cant remember the name, although It was more of a basic site, liked them both, Blackrock Sands is lovely we parked up and had our dinner there a couple of weeks ago.

Anne


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Beddgelert good IMO, walkable to village for eating places etc, and the hills behind are fantastic for walking, buy a small map from the shop on site that has all the numbered posts in the forest on it and then you can follow your own route around without any trouble at all. I recently stayed there for a week in July, was not too busy and managed to walk all day, every day without moving the van.
Shop on site is very basic, not much choice but ok for staples.
There is a new narrow railway that goes thro the forest with a station at the site, but not sure when this opens, track was being laid whilst I was there last year


----------



## Gasper (Apr 26, 2006)

What a wonderful feedback and suggestions, I know I can count on MHF's, will go through all and choice 3 sites that fits us, thanks very much!

Gasper


----------

